# All dialects: to tickle, to be ticklish



## scetis

I'm trying to remember how to say I'm ticklish and Don't tickle in both the Egyptian and Sudanese dialect if that's possible. I've lived in both countries... and forget both!


----------



## Ghabi

Hello. The verb in Egyptian is بيغير.


----------



## scetis

Thanks Ghabi... the real problem I have though is saying, "I'm ticklish"- any ideas? There are formal ways, but I'm looking for the way a child in Egypt (or Khartoum) would say it...


----------



## Josh_

In Egyptian, for "I'm ticklish" you would say "_ana baghiir_."  I believe that is also what a child would say.

The transitive verb "to tickle" is "زغزغ" (_zaghzagh_). So "don't tickle me!" would be ما تزغزغنيش (_ma-tzaghzaghinii-sh_).

I am not sure how to say it in Sudanese, but considering it is close to the Egyptian dialect the same words might be used.


----------



## ayed

In Sudanese dialect, "_don't tickle me_" *ma tkalkilni.* ما تكلكني
In Saudi, we always say" *لاتدغدغني la tdaghdighni*


----------



## scetis

Ayed... your amazing!!! All the memories came flooding back! You are right on the spot! Thank you!


----------



## elroy

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread with its scope extended to all dialects]
Hello!

How do you say "to tickle" and "to be ticklish" in your dialect?

Palestinian:

to tickle: غرغر (also زغزغ, and possibly دغدغ, although I may just be familiar with the latter from Egyptian)
I'm ticklish: أنا بغار (yes, this is structurally identical to "I get jealous")

Thanks!


----------



## momai

In Syrian:
To tickle =gargar
To be ticklish=ana bghaar or ana bitgargar
So almost the same as in Palestinian.
In FuSha: daghdagha


----------



## Hemza

In Morocco, we say هرّ/يهرّ to say "to tickle" 
I wonder from where comes the usage of this verb and what are its meanings in فصحى
"To be ticklish", I'm not sure, probably هرّا


----------



## barkoosh

Lebanon:
to tickle: زَكْزَك - غَرْغَر
I'm ticklish: أنا بتزكزك - أنا بتغرغر - أنا بغار 

PS: غرغر is pronounced "gargar" not "gharghar".


----------



## elroy

Interesting - we pronounce it "gharghar."


----------



## Zoghbi

Algeria: دغدغ


----------



## elroy

Zoghbi said:


> Algeria: دغدغ


 And how do you say "I'm ticklish"?


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> to tickle: غرغر (also زغزغ, and possibly دغدغ, although I may just be familiar with the latter from Egyptian)


Hi,
I just wanted to clarify something: دغدغ has a different meaning in Egyptian Arabic (to break into pieces). The passive form مِدَغْدَغ means to be extremely tired and مِتْدَغدغ/مِدَّغْدَغ is both "broken into pieces" and "extremely tired".

As far as I know, only زَغْزَغ is used for tickle, بيغير for ticklish, and tickling is زَغْزَغة.


----------



## Hemza

cherine said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to clarify something: دغدغ has a different meaning in Egyptian Arabic (to break into pieces). The passive form مِدَغْدَغ means to be extremely tired and مِتْدَغدغ/مِدَّغْدَغ is both "broken into pieces" and "extremely tired".



In Morocco, we have the same word with the same meaning (break into pieces and being exhausted), but it's pronounced "دكدك/مدكدك" (dagdag/mdagdag)


----------



## djara

In Tunisia, دَغْدَغْ {daghdagh} to tickle; دَّغْديغ {ddaghdiigh} tickling.
As to "s/he is ticklish", ما ت/يحملش، ما ت/يطيقش (literally s/he doesn't bear)


----------



## Zoghbi

> And how do you say "I'm ticklish"?



I don't know any special word for that.


----------



## ahmar

In Maltese we say "*nitgharrax*" for "I'm ticklish". Not sure if I spelled it correctly but it is pronounced "nitarrax". The "gh" isn't felt. The word seems to be of Arabic origin but it's quite different than the ones given here.

The verb is "gharrax".


----------



## djara

ahmar said:


> In Maltese we say "*nitgharrax*"


Maybe from root H-R-SH هرش to scratch and also to quarrel playfully (said of puppies, kittens and also of humans).


----------



## ahmar

djara said:


> Maybe from root H-R-SH هرش to scratch and also to quarrel playfully (said of puppies, kittens and also of humans).



Makes sense. "harrash" or "harash" is very similar to "gharrax".


----------

